# You Guys are Funny



## ronin7411 (Jun 5, 2011)

http://www.martialartsplanet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99038&page=10 

Seriously guys if you want to know something about me PM me and oh just for the record I've been keeping this a secret for the longest from you guys because he's ashamed that he wasted his time with it one of my instructors is a 3rd Degree Black Belt from Robert Bussey before he broke away to form RBWI. (Also nice touch with associating and befriending someone who constantly knocks Ninjutsu's effectiveness and even creating a video dissing Ninjutsu with the tags Bujinkan and Genbukan in it real smart fellas)


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 5, 2011)

As my mother used to say...is that funny ha ha or funny peculiar?


----------



## ronin7411 (Jun 5, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> As my mother used to say...is that funny ha ha or funny peculiar?



Funny as the people who ironically have memberships here make assumptions about me and my martial arts training let me first clarify somethings 

1.) I have nothing against being the student and being told that I am wrong to do it this way and it is done this way for a reason (I have to do Tuls in my TKD training so precision and proper technique is a must)

2.) I went with Ron Collins because when I contacted the local Bujinkan school in my area to do some training with them and ask for prices on monthly membership he never contacted me back with monthly prices after 3 e-mails I sent him and when I called his number from RVD's directory of schools it said that his number was disconnected 

3.) Let me see hmm if I'm not interested in learning then why am I studying 5 martial arts at the same time (since you guys don't count home study courses as martial arts training I excluded them from the count) with instructors that are highly ranked and recognized for their accomplishments in their martial arts training 

4.) You guys really ought to watch who you associate yourselves with the same things you level and accuse me of that same person who alot of you are REALLY good friends with openly admits to have doing themselves in their publications


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 5, 2011)

ronin7411 said:


> Funny as the people *who ironically have memberships* here make assumptions about me and my martial arts training let me first clarify somethings
> 
> 1.) I have nothing against being the student and being told that I am wrong to do it this way and it is done this way for a reason (I have to do Tuls in my TKD training so precision and proper technique is a must)
> 
> ...


 
No idea what you are talking about but I find having an ironic membership quite amusing.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 5, 2011)

Are you sure you're in the right place, *Ronin*?


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 5, 2011)

Dude... why don't you take it up over there?  Most of us here don't ****ing care.


----------



## ronin7411 (Jun 5, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> Are you sure you're in the right place, *Ronin*?



The guys that commented belong here so yeah I'm at the right place


----------



## Thesemindz (Jun 5, 2011)

This thread is funny.


-Rob


----------



## tenzen (Jun 5, 2011)

So what is it your looking to accomplish here? I mean are you mad that your name was called out or what? I read that thread and it didn't seem bad at all. Your name was called out due to an observation that was made by someone who knows what they are talking about, you were merely used as a reference point to get something across to someone else. I think you should be happy that you were able to help someone in a round about way. That's your good deed of the day man. Karma.


----------



## ronin7411 (Jun 5, 2011)

tenzen said:


> Your name was called out due to an observation that was made by someone who knows what they are talking about


 So Tenzen you mean to tell me you and everyone here supports someone telling people that carrying a sword is a viable and legal weapon of self defense in the 21st century and the person knows what they are talking about ? Yeah, I'll gladly accept being a practitioner of a "dead ryuha" if the "only legitimate source of Ninjutsu" left in this planet associates with people that believe carrying a sword is a legal along with viable self defense weapon.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 5, 2011)

ronin7411 said:


> So Tenzen you mean to tell me you and everyone here supports someone telling people that carrying a sword is a viable and legal weapon of self defense in the 21st century and the person knows what they are talking about ? Yeah, I'll gladly accept being a practitioner of a "dead ryuha" if the "only legitimate source of Ninjutsu" left in this planet associates with people that believe carrying a sword is a legal along with viable self defense weapon.


 
Well funnily enough.... I know a great many people who carry swords for defence, they did during the recent Royal Wedding as well as when President Obama visited us. They will use them too if necessary, they are actually very good weapons.


----------



## yorkshirelad (Jun 5, 2011)

Is it me, or is MT being taken over by lunatics. Within the last day, there has been a thread posted by some guy who nonchalantly asked us to view a video of him almost killing his brother with a choke hold and now this. 

Personally, I don't mind this. I find it all rather amusing!


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 5, 2011)

yorkshirelad said:


> Is it me, or is MT being taken over by lunatics. Within the last day, there has been a thread posted by some guy who nonchalantly asked us to view a video of him almost killing his brother with a choke hold and now this.
> 
> Personally, I don't mind this. I find it all rather amusing!


 
Well it's better than Corrie at any rate.


----------



## ronin7411 (Jun 5, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Well funnily enough.... I know a great many people who carry swords for defence, they did during the recent Royal Wedding as well as when President Obama visited us. They will use them too if necessary, they are actually very good weapons.



http://www.donath.org/Rants/StateKnifeLaws/ I think a sword is much bigger than 4 inches and I know you're lying about people walking carrying swords as self defense weapons in the civilian sense because they would be shot by law enforcement officers or locked up in a mental institute like this person was


----------



## dbell (Jun 5, 2011)

ronin7411 said:


> http://www.donath.org/Rants/StateKnifeLaws/ I think a sword is much bigger than 4 inches and I know you're lying about people walking carrying swords as self defense weapons in the civilian sense because they would be shot by law enforcement officers or locked up in a mental institute like this person was



She is talking about the British Royal Guard that watches over the Queen and other Royalty.  And they do carry swords (that are sharp, and which they know how to use if need be...)...


----------



## MJS (Jun 5, 2011)

Admin Note

I didn't sift thru every page of that cluster over at MAP, but I did notice the thread was closed.  I predict this one will follow suit shortly.  

That being said, is there a point to this thread?  I mean, if there's going to be some serious discussion, fine, but if its going to turn into a crap fest, I'm going to close it.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 5, 2011)

Ref swords.

All British military officers and Warrant officers carry swords, they are carried on all parades, when guarding Royalty and other VIPs and it continues a centuries old tradition. In officer training the best student is presented with a special sword, the symbolism of swords is deeply ingrained in the military and the public's image of the military.
The fact that so many people are interested in swords and sword making I think means it's ingrained in us somehow. perhaps it's that it's almost the perfect weapon, we fight wars now with advanced weaponry yet still the sword isn't abandoned!

If any of you can watch it on tv, on the 11th of June there is the Trooping the Colour with the Scots Guards, many of my martial arts students are on this parade, two of them carrying swords. It will be an emotional parade, they lost many comrades last year in Afghan and one just a few weeks ago, a year after being injured there. 

If there was a topic on here, sorry for going off topic but I thought I may as well try to get a sensible if not on topic post in. Perhaps a discussion of swords in modern life and why we still train with them, admire them and why the military still carry them?


----------



## elder999 (Jun 5, 2011)

It's perfectly legal for me to strap a sword to my belt and parade about with it here and in Arizona-not that I would, when it's perfectly legal for me to strap a pistol to my belt, and attracts so much less attention....:lfao:

(Not sure at all what this thread is about? Anthony Cummins? Robert Bussey? Ashida Kim? :lfao: )


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 5, 2011)

MJS said:


> Admin Note
> 
> I didn't sift thru every page of that cluster over at MAP, but I did notice the thread was closed. I predict this one will follow suit shortly.
> 
> That being said, is there a point to this thread? I mean, if there's going to be some serious discussion, fine, but if its going to turn into a *crap fest*, I'm going to close it.


 
A crapfest is actually an annual Festival of local music, entertainment and talent by local people, which is held at Crapstone, Devon, England. 
This year is September 10th.
Who all going???
TEZ? You in?


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 5, 2011)

Ken Morgan said:


> A crapfest is actually an annual Festival of local music, entertainment and talent by local people, which is held at Crapstone, Devon, England.
> This year is September 10th.
> Who all going???
> TEZ? You in?


 
 I could go, I'm, travelling down to Cornwall on that day and will pass quite close. There's Royal Marine and Navy married quarters there, that will make it a fest to remember lol!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 5, 2011)

Actually, I don't think we really care what happens on other sites, and dragging mud in from there to here IS against our site rules.


----------



## tenzen (Jun 8, 2011)

In the philipines and malaysia people carry machettes around daily. Its like a sword. Not every place in the world has the same laws as america. Some cultures and regions in the world swords or long bladed knives are an everyday thing. Marines carry swords when wearing their fancy get ups with the tap shoes. The british royal guard carries swords. I think you are mistaken when you say that a sword is not something that is used for self defense today. Just depends on where your located. 

Also theway you use a sword translates to other things such as sticks or empty hands. This is called thinking outside of the box. Its also how such things as jujutsu came into existence. So go learn to use a sword then figure out how the movements can be applied elsewhere.

You still never told us what you were hoping to get from this thread and why you have brought over old stuff from a completely different forum.


----------



## ronin7411 (Jun 8, 2011)

I done already said what I have to say but since everyone wants everything simplified I'll say it again:

1) Much to your dismay and disappointment I do train with licensed and credentialed instructors at 2 schools and one of them has a black belt from Robert Bussey before he broke away to form RBWI.

2) I see more lies spread about me that truths and the same things you label on me your associates are accused of as well 

3) If you want to know something about me that bad PM me and as time allows I'll get back to you

4) Don't believe everything that you are told about people unless you hear it from the person themselves have a nice day guys. I only wanted to bring it up to your attention I know that you guys say alot of negative things about me and to be honest if you want to put me in the league of people like Anthony Cummins (I saw the video where Manga found out he really is ranked in Togakure Ryu and I love how he constantly proves X-kan members on MAP and members here wrong constantly) and James Loriega by all means I'm honored.


----------



## Jon-Bhoy (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi ronin, 

Im not sure who you are exactly according to the link you posted. Im not trying to add fuel to the fire etc, just trying to figure out who you are in the thread exactly.

Thanks,

Jon.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 8, 2011)

Admin note:

Thread locked.  What happens somewhere else stays somewhere else.


----------

